# How Bad is Continuous Focus on EM10 Mark II?



## Centropolis (Oct 23, 2017)

I am thinking of getting back into m4/3 system.  I have been reading about the EM10 Mark II and I know fast continuous autofocus is not its strong point.  I am just curious about how you guys find it in real use for street photography?  I am not planning to use it for sports but I will be using it for shoot moving people/pets/bicycles in the streets.

I am currently using a A6000 so I know the EM10 Mark II won't be as good in this regard but just want see if it's "doable".

Thanks for any comments you have.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 23, 2017)

Centropolis said:


> I am thinking of getting back into m4/3 system.  I have been reading about the EM10 Mark II and I know fast continuous autofocus is not its strong point.  I am just curious about how you guys find it in real use for street photography?  I am not planning to use it for sports but I will be using it for shoot moving people/pets/bicycles in the streets.
> 
> I am currently using a A6000 so I know the EM10 Mark II won't be as good in this regard but just want see if it's "doable".
> 
> Thanks for any comments you have.



You should be fine for that type of shooting.  Its fast action that it can't do well at all.


----------

